# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  La cuenca del río Ebro se elevó hasta los 750 metros hace millones de años

## termopar

> *La cuenca del río Ebro se elevó hasta los 750 metros hace millones de años*
> 
> SINC | 11 septiembre 2015 12:07 | Ciencias Naturales: Ciencias de la Vida
> Hace entre 7,5 y 12 millones de años, la cuenca del río Ebro, en el noreste de la península ibérica, comenzó a acumular sedimento hasta el punto de alcanzar entre 500 y 750 metros por encima del nivel del mar. Desde entonces, se ha erosionado de media un milímetro cada década en su descenso hacia el Mediterráneo y ha ido elevándose hasta 630 metros en el centro.
> 
> 
> Investigadores del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC) han descubierto que hace entre 7,5 y 12 millones de años, la cuenca del río Ebro, se elevó hasta los 750 metros. Han llegado a estas conclusiones, publicadas en el último número de la revista Geology, tras emplear técnicas de modelado numérico que han calculado los movimientos verticales de la litosfera terrestre en respuesta a la erosión que se produjo en la cuenca.
> 
> “La idea era reconstruir la elevación de ese altiplano del Ebro, restituyendo a su lugar original los sedimentos que hay acumulados en el delta actual. Hemos podido acotar cuantitativamente la elevación pasada de la cuenca, así como la edad en la que pasó de ser un altiplano a lo que conocemos en la actualidad”, aclara el investigador del CSIC Daniel García-Castellanos, que trabaja en el Instituto de Ciencias de la Tierra Jaume Almera.
> ...


Referencia: http://m.agenciasinc.es/Noticias/La-...llones-de-anos

----------

